# FreeBSD 9.2 fails to install  in Jetway NF9HQL



## ASGH (Jan 16, 2014)

I succeeded with installation of FreeBSD 8.3 in CF (Compact Flash) in  in Jetway NF9HQL board: http://www.jetwaycomputer.com/spec/NF9HQL-525.pdf. 
But when I try to install FreeBSD 9.2 it fails. The installation progress stops somewhere in the middle of the operation. 

Any advice?


----------



## trh411 (Jan 16, 2014)

ASGH said:
			
		

> The installation progress stops somewhere in the middle of the operation.


At what point does it stop? "Somewhere in the middle" is not much to go on. Does it get through network setup? Disk partitioning? Base installation? User setup? Final system configuration? etc. Do you get/see any error messages. Does the installation freeze, abort, etc?


----------



## ASGH (Jan 16, 2014)

Yes the installation freezes at a random point in the middle, there is no a specific point I can exactly determine. It is in the base installation.


----------



## trh411 (Jan 16, 2014)

Are there any error messages logged on ttyv1 (ALT-F2) or is the keyboard frozen when the install hangs?


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 16, 2014)

Compact Flash cards in adapters frequently report DMA as supported when it is not.  So disable disk DMA.  See https://forums.freebsd.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&p=118757.


----------

